# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Reserva Regional de Caza de Cíjara

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo hice una visita a la Reserva Regional de Caza del Cíjara, para lo que me dirigí hasta Herrera del Duque, y desde allí por una carretera de unos 9 kilómetros hasta la fábrica de Acuarel; una vez allí seguí por una pista forestal en buen estado hasta el Observatorio de la berrea, en el monte de Valdemoro.

Antes de subiros el reportaje que hice os pongo un par de enlaces para que tengáis más información (en el tercer enlace podéis encontrar varias rutas para llegar al mirador):

http://www.extremambiente.es/index.p...437&Itemid=285

http://www.reservadecijara.com/

http://rutasporextremadura.net/2009/...e-extremadura/

En el siguiente mensaje os subo el reportaje fotográfico.

----------


## Los terrines

Y ahora os voy a subir el reportaje, que no fue nada del otro mundo: Al llegar al mirador serían eso de las 7:30 de la mañana (salí de Badajoz a las 5:00) y el espectáculo de la berrea era impresionante, aunque al ser noche cerrada solo pude escucharlo y observar a algunos ciervos berreando en la oscuridad. El mirador está muy bien preparado, pero el viento soplaba hacia el sitio donde estaban los animales, y rápidamente empezaron a llegar más personas, con lo que entre que los ciervos no olían, y el ruido que "hicimos", hice algunas fotos, pero creo que no son para presumir. Como me quedé con ganas de realizar un reportaje mejor que el que vais a ver, tengo la intención de volver el año próximo, pero en un día de diario, ya que espero encontrar menos personas y más animales, y, sobre todo, menos esquivos.

Aquí tenéis las primeras fotos, de ciervos:













En el momento en que se oyó un disparo (estaban cazando en las cercanías), salieron corriendo:









Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con una cochina jabalí:







Algunos buitres leonados:







Y, por último, una cierva, junto al camino, de regreso hacia Herrera del Duque:





Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer, después de visitar el embalse de Cíjara (ya os subiré el reportaje del desembalse), me acerqué a la zona de la Reserva de Caza, y, en un camino, paré el coche y pude hacer un  montón de fotos muy lejanas, que os voy a subir, para que veáis un auténtico rebaño, que, cuando  me vió, puso los pies en polvorosa saltando por encima de las alambradas:

















Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Más fotos:















Aquí, empiezan los saltos:



Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y ahora, la última tanda de fotos:















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas imágenes los terrines, difíciles de ver.
Una pregunta ¿para qué ponen las vallas? Si es por separar fincas podrían ponerlas más bajas, un cervatillo no las salta.

----------


## juanlo

Fantásticas.
Hay que ver los saltos que dan.... Esa valla seguro que mide alrededor de 2 metros.

----------


## Los terrines

> Preciosas imágenes los terrines, difíciles de ver.
> Una pregunta ¿para qué ponen las vallas? Si es por separar fincas podrían ponerlas más bajas, un cervatillo no las salta.


No conozco bien la respuesta, José Manuel, pero estos cerramientos cinegéticos se ponen para que las reses no pasen de unas fincas a otras, sobre todo a fincas agrícolas, ya que el propietario de la finca cinegética es responsable de los daños que puedan hacer los animales en fincas agrícolas linderas, así como de los accidentes que puedan causar en el tráfico. De todas formas, ya has podido ver con qué facilidad las saltan. 

Saludos cordiales

----------


## IÑAKI111

Hola:
Preciosa zona esta de Cijara. Me ha tocado cazar muchas veces en esta preciosa zona a la que voy en cuanto puedo y donde tan buenos resultados he tenido siempre. Las fotos son preciosas de ese grupo de gamas y gabatos y me imagino que las habeis hecho en la zona del azuche. 
Esas mallas no son para uso cinegetico pues son muy bajas;las de uso cinegetico tienen normalmente 2 metros de altura y estas son mas bajas. 
Parecen de uso ganadero para que no escapen vacas u ovejas que necesitan mucha menos altura para que no se escapen.
En esa zona hay mucho ganado tanto vacas y ovejas como algun cochino iberico.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, IÑAKI111, las fotos las hice desde el camino que va desde Herrera del Duque al observatorio de la berrea, a la derecha, no se si es donde tú crees.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## manzanares

> Hola:
> Preciosa zona esta de Cijara. Me ha tocado cazar muchas veces en esta preciosa zona a la que voy en cuanto puedo y donde tan buenos resultados he tenido siempre. Las fotos son preciosas de ese grupo de gamas y gabatos y me imagino que las habeis hecho en la zona del azuche. 
> Esas mallas no son para uso cinegetico pues son muy bajas;las de uso cinegetico tienen normalmente 2 metros de altura y estas son mas bajas. 
> Parecen de uso ganadero para que no escapen vacas u ovejas que necesitan mucha menos altura para que no se escapen.
> En esa zona hay mucho ganado tanto vacas y ovejas como algun cochino iberico.


Gamas ? yo solo veo ciervas , en la reserva del Cijara me parece que no hay Gamos en alguna finca limítrofe y vallada si .

Un saludo .

----------


## IÑAKI111

Buenos dias Manzanares:
Todas las magnificas fotos de los Terrines que aporto en el dia de ayer son de gamas y crias de gamo, no hay ningun venado ni ciervas.
En la reserva de Cijara hay cientos de gamos en especial hembras. 
Fijate que la cola es de color negra entre rayas blancas que es lo tipico de los gamos, los ciervos y las ciervas tienen una mancha amarillenta en el culo y la cola es de color marron por encima y amarillento por debajo.
En otras fotos del mismo hilo tienes venados y ciervas para que veas la diferencia.
Espero no haberte dado la paliza y un saludo.



> Gamas ? yo solo veo ciervas , en la reserva del Cijara me parece que no hay Gamos en alguna finca limítrofe y vallada si .
> 
> Un saludo .

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Buenos dias Manzanares:
> Todas las magnificas fotos de los Terrines que aporto en el dia de ayer son de gamas y crias de gamo, no hay ningun venado ni ciervas.
> En la reserva de Cijara hay cientos de gamos en especial hembras. 
> Fijate que la cola es de color negra entre rayas blancas que es lo tipico de los gamos, los ciervos y las ciervas tienen una mancha amarillenta en el culo y la cola es de color marron por encima y amarillento por debajo.
> En otras fotos del mismo hilo tienes venados y ciervas para que veas la diferencia.
> Espero no haberte dado la paliza y un saludo.


Eso me parecía a mí, pero no quise decir nada porque no estaba seguro.

Por cierto, en la sierra de Montoro y en la de Cardeña, el año pasado he visto hembras, creo que de ciervo, estabuladas, sólo hembras. No sé para que se hace esa práctica. Seguro que existe un motivo, pero no lo encuentro. Ya me pica la curiosidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## IÑAKI111

me imagino que estarian estabuladas porque las habran cogido en algun capturadero y las recogeran hasta que las trasladen a otra finca.
Si no es por este tema puede ser tambien para darles algun tratamiento veterinario por ejemplo para desparasitar o algun tratamiento contra la tuberculosis, porque estabulados es mas facil tener machos para la repoblacion de cotos o las sueltas para cacerias de bote.




> Eso me parecía a mí, pero no quise decir nada porque no estaba seguro.
> 
> Por cierto, en la sierra de Montoro y en la de Cardeña, el año pasado he visto hembras, creo que de ciervo, estabuladas, sólo hembras. No sé para que se hace esa práctica. Seguro que existe un motivo, pero no lo encuentro. Ya me pica la curiosidad.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> me imagino que estarian estabuladas porque las habran cogido en algun capturadero y las recogeran hasta que las trasladen a otra finca.
> Si no es por este tema puede ser tambien para darles algun tratamiento veterinario por ejemplo para desparasitar o algun tratamiento contra la tuberculosis, porque estabulados es mas facil tener machos para la repoblacion de cotos o las sueltas para cacerias de bote.



Pues tienes toda la razón, sería para una de las opciones que comentas. yo no me había parado a pensar en ellas.

Gracias. Miguel

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como os prometí hace un año, el pasado lunes volví al observatorio de la berrea, en la Reserva Regional de Caza de Cíjara, y esta vez solo me acompañaron los animales de cuatro patas; llegué  muy temprano, antes del amanecer, y pude hacer muchas fotos de ciervos en berrea, así coo otras en las que los animales no berreaban, y otras de gamos y gamas que os voy a ir subiendo. Empiezo con las de los animales berreando, las primeras con muy poca luz:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos Los Terrines, gracias por esos madrugones que aunque me imagino que te gustan hay que dárselos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Francisco; no me cuesta nada madrugar. 

Os subo más ciervos (y ciervas)  del pasado lunes:

















Y esta orejona, que me mencontré al regreso, en la pista que va hacia Helechosa de los Montes:





Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

También pude fotografias algunos gamos y gamas:











Y con estas fotos he terminado con la visita del pasado lunes (no descarto volver antes de que termine la berrea). Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines parecen que están de buen año, la traducción, el ganao esta gordo, je,je.
Un saludo, Francisco.

P.D. las fotos de las gamas genial.

----------

